# Suche Buch über Wissenschaft und Technik



## Emiterr123 (21. Februar 2015)

*Suche Buch über Wissenschaft und Technik*

Hallo zusammen, 

suche ein gutes Buch, das wissenschaftliche und technische Themen sehr gut erklärt. Habe schon Wissenschaft und Technik - Die Illustrierte Weltgeschichte von DK. Ist ein sehr gutes Buch, will es aber einen Ticken ausführlicher.


----------



## rabe08 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Buch über Wissenschaft und Technik*

Das Problem ist,  dass Bücher, die Dich über "alles" informieren wollen, nur oberflächlich sein können. Du solltest Dir also überlegen, was Dich interessiert, und dann speziell auf diese Themen bezogen Informationen suchen. Es muss ja nicht gleich wissenschaftlich sein. 

Falls Dich z.B. programmieren interessiert, kann ich Dir "The Art of Computer Programming" von Donald E. Knuth empfehlen.


----------



## Emiterr123 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Buch über Wissenschaft und Technik*

Ich will z. B. wissen wie funktioniert ein Auto, ein Kühlschrank, etc. . So in der Art, mit Bilder und genauen Bezeichnungen der Bauteile und Bilder.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Buch über Wissenschaft und Technik*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie alt du bist, aber als ich klein war hat mein Vater mir viele Bücher in der Art geschenkt:
Faszination Wissen: Das grosse Buch der Technik: Ein Standardwerk Ã?ber Technik und ihre Anwendung: Amazon.de: Bücher

Hab immernoch den halben Schrank damit voll, sind tolle Bücher. Da kann man immer noch was lernen, egal welche Altersklasse. Natürlich auch eher oberflächlich.^^


----------



## Emiterr123 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Suche Buch über Wissenschaft und Technik*

Es sollte ein bißchen aktueller sein und ja ich habe schon den Führerschein.


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Buch über Wissenschaft und Technik*

Ich fande "Eine kurze Geschichte der Zeitt" von Stephan Hawking sehr interessant. Es gibt einen guten Überblick über den Stand der Kosmologie und fundamentaler Zusammenhänge. 
Es existiert übrigens noch eine kürzere und einfachere Version: "Die kürzeste Geschichte der Zeit"


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (10. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Buch über Wissenschaft und Technik*

wenn du ganz hart bist, würde ich empfehlen, einfach mal ein skript von einer anfängervorlesung experimentalphysik zu lesen, dann würde auch wirkliches verständnis entstehen


----------



## 3-tium (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Suche Buch über Wissenschaft und Technik*

geht natürlich auch, aberjeder fängt erst einmal klein an. Und ob man von Anfang dafür die Muse hat, ist die Frage


----------

